# ruffled hair



## herefishy (Feb 23, 2006)

i have a shoulder mount of a deer (my avatar) that has been moved through a couple houses. in the process some of the hair has been ruffed up. i tried brushing it back down but it sticks right backup. i don't know anything about taxidermy and don't want to screw it up more than it is. any ideas on what i could do to get this imperfection taken care of?


----------



## mark#1 (Mar 11, 2006)

wet the hair down a little with a spray bottle then with your hand apply straight up from loreal it is a styling gel.walmart has it .if it is in just one area you might need to put a clean rag or card board on the area and pin it down . let it dry and brush it out . it works graet for me.

wildlife reflection taxidermy


----------

